
40 Percent Of Americans Will Be Freelancers By 2020 - MarlonPro
http://www.businessinsider.com/americans-want-to-work-for-themselves-intuit-2013-3
======
lttlrck
Misleading title, unless we now consider contractors and temp workers as
freelancers.

